# Rebuilding A small Lathe.



## Old Iron (Nov 11, 2011)

This is more of a project because there will be a lot of changes done to it. I'm not telling what it is if you have or ever had one you'll know. If not it will show up before the end.

First picture is a picture of some brass and the old carriage jib.




This one I'm cutting 2 notch's in the side.




Almost done picture of the end view.




Short movie if it works, Squaring up the brass.





Paul


----------



## Highpower (Nov 12, 2011)

What kind of lubricant are you spraying in the video?


----------



## Old Iron (Nov 12, 2011)

Highpower said:


> What kind of lubricant are you spraying in the video?




WD-40 Walmart brand its a lot cheaper got a mirror finish.

Paul


----------



## Old Iron (Nov 12, 2011)

DaveH said:


> Paul,
> 
> Nicely done - liked the video
> 
> DaveH



Thanks DaveH i got some more done today but left the camera at the shop.

Paul


----------

